# Frustrated with Decalgirl customs



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, maybe someone here can shed some light. I tried sending DG a message with a link to the Mary Cassatt image I wanted to use on a custom skin. The site says that the images are public domain, and I downloaded the image to my computer, but they responded that I'd have to contact the person who holds the license to get permission. So how are some of you getting skins with Van Gogh and Klimt (other than the ones they already have on their site), etc. artwork from DG? Inquiring minds want to know.  Gelaskins is so much less complicated, but I like how DG's skins go around the keyboard keys.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you have the DG template? I'd just make my own template with the Cassatt print you've downloaded and do it for them then submit to them the skin already completed and ready for printing.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> Do you have the DG template? I'd just make my own template with the Cassatt print you've downloaded and do it for them then submit to them the skin already completed and ready for printing.


No, I don't, but I found it earlier. I'm going to try that when I get home tonight. Thanks!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Let me know if that works.I went through the same thing myself.I wanted one to match The Three Graces Oberon cover.I found a photo and I was told the same thing but I also wondered how they got around the Van Gogh's,etc.Maybe if I just complete the template from DG and send it they would make it.Some of these artists have been dead for years and some of it is in public domain.I'd like to know what you find out.Good luck.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Once I submitted my "to be printed" file to them, it seemed like a done deal. I doubt anyone really even looked at it. They seemed to take it for granted that nothing I submitted was copyright protected. I'd be surprised if they said no if you just went ahead and submitted it to them.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Great.I'll go ahead and do that and see what happens.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know, generally, how long it takes them to respond to a custom request from their website?  I filled out the form on Friday and thought I'd hear back by now.  Don't know if I'm just being impatient (probably!) or if I should be worried.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I heard back within 24 hours, I think it was more like 8 hours even. I was impressed by the speed of their response, and it was over MLK day weekend, too.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm.  Maybe I'll have to email them to make sure they got my original email.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I heard back within 24 hours, I think it was more like 8 hours even. I was impressed by the speed of their response, and it was over MLK day weekend, too.


they are very fast to answer questions, love that about t hem


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Anne Marie--I don't know if you resolved your issue yet, but I wanted to share my experience.

I also emailed DG with some art that I wanted to use (two Van Gogh paintings that are also in the public domain, like the Cassat you mentioned).  I sent them links to the images on the internet.  They responded back that the images were not high-quality enough (e.g., the resolution was too low) for them to print, and that they had not acquired rights to high enough quality scans.

But then they emailed me their custom template anyway.  I was able to buy a scan of the paintings I wanted at the required resolution 300 dpi from www.awesome-art.biz, royalty and copyright-free.  Someone else (Holly?) also suggested that you could find a printed image of the painting and scan it at 300 dpi, which is a cheaper solution than the one I went with (the downloads from awesome-art are $9.99).  I liked getting the scan right away, which is why I went that route.  Although I must also give props to awesome-art because they did not have one of the images I wanted in stock, but got it for me two hours after I inquired about it.

Anyway, I just wanted to share that with you in case you were still interested in getting the Cassat image for your Kindle skin


----------

